# Alfalfa Weevils



## reede (May 17, 2010)

You southern alfalfa growers might want to check:

Got a heads up to check on alfalfa weevils today. Finally made it to the field on my way back to the house from the barn. Sure enough, there are a few of them out there. Not enough to do anything about just yet, but they are there.

Reed


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

reede said:


> You southern alfalfa growers might want to check:
> 
> Got a heads up to check on alfalfa weevils today. Finally made it to the field on my way back to the house from the barn. Sure enough, there are a few of them out there. Not enough to do anything about just yet, but they are there.
> 
> Reed


Wow ours is dormant yet .. How tall is the alfalfa that has weevils


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

6-8 inches

Variety FD 5


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up reede. I will smoke the little devils this weekend.

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Yep, I noticed just a few weevils when I checked my alfalfa two days ago. Not enough to spray yet but it won't be long. Usually spray right around the first of March.

Hayden


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Received about 5" of rain in last 30 hrs. Hope it drowned the little worms but likely not. Will check tomorrow. Need to spray winter annual weeds so may combine weed and weevil chemicals in one pass.Thanks for the heads-up- like death and taxes, its time for weevil control.


----------



## Mellow (Jun 22, 2015)

What do you usually spray that works good on the weevil?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We use Mustang Max .. Many on here would use Warrior . We use liquid fertilizer as a carrier and the Warrior does not mix well with fertilizer . Big thing pick the proper residual .


----------

